# Earless Goats?



## Bunnylady (May 19, 2008)

Some one offered me a pair of goats today. These guys are tiny - about knee high. She's had them for about 8 months, so they aren't kids. The kicker is, they have tiny little nubs for ears! She said they are "Miniature" goats, but that sounds to me more like a description rather than any breed I've ever heard of. I've seen La Manchas, they have ears like this, but they are big rascals. Anybody got any idea what they may be?


----------



## gimp (May 19, 2008)

LaMancha...didn't know they came in miniature, but I guess most things do these days! Wonderful personalities, at least the dairy goat variety, and sweet as can be in general. Also lots of questions regarding the cruelty of cutting off their ears, OH!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (May 19, 2008)

Yup ^ They arn't miniature goats though, there dairy goats. IMO i think there ugly but there very sweet. haha that would be pretty crule if they did cut off their ears.


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 19, 2008)

There are people who breed for MINI lamacha........I bought A Pygmy goat once with a mini lamacha baby, she had no ears, the momma was bred to a lamacha.........different for sure!HAHA


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 19, 2008)

gimp said:


> LaMancha...didn't know they came in miniature, but I guess most things do these days! Wonderful personalities, at least the dairy goat variety, and sweet as can be in general. Also lots of questions regarding the cruelty of cutting off their ears, OH!


They don't cut off their ears. They are born this way, although there are 2 types of ears, the stubby kind with a turned up point or an elf type kind. They can be up to an inch lng... I think.

We were petting one at the zoo in the farm area this past Sat. their ears look really odd, kind of a twisted look.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 19, 2008)

A mini LaMancha, huh? Sorta like the bantam versions of some chicken breeds, I suppose.

Yeah, I bet you can get a lot of odd questions and comments about their ears (or rather, the lack thereof.) With their much shorter faces, these guys didn't look quite as odd without ears as their full-sized counterparts.

When I looked up the LaMancha breed, mention was made of it being developed from a small, short eared Spanish breed (or breeds,) but I couldn't ever find out what that foundation breed was called.


----------

